# Couldn't be more dissapointed :(



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

So today was a disappointing day with me attempting to scalp my yard.

I'll start with a little back story. Last year I bought my first reel mower, a tru-cut p20. It did wonders for my yard and I learned a ton using it last year. It made my yard look amazing, especially when compared to the previous year when I was cutting with a rotary. I mowed it around 1" all of last year, scalping a few times to do a little reset.

My yard isn't perfect, but with the tru-cut it wasn't that bad. Cutting at 1", it looked good, and you couldn't really tell how unlevel my yard was.

This winter I purchased a John Deere 260sl. I knew I was going to have to do some leveling, but when I got out there today to do a scalp I was very disappointed in my results. I only attempted scalping my front, and just gave up it was so bad. I started off with my Honda HRX rotary, but at the lowest setting, it was literally bottoming out and getting stuck, was very hard to maneuver. With it on the second to lowest setting, it was barely cutting anything so I pulled out the John Deere. When using the John Deere, my yard was so bumpy it was very difficult to move around the yard and gave a very inconsistent cut. I did the best I could, but I didn't get the result I was looking for. I was trying to get all of the dead material off the surface of my yard, but there was still a ton left.

Maybe running a verticutter through it will help get some additional material off? Maybe switching to a reel with a lower blade count will help get a better result? Looking for advice on those two points or anything else.

Not really sure what to do once it starts actively growing since I sold my tru-cut. I will maybe raise the John Deere to as high as it will go and try to maintain a cut as best I can and then level once the growth really picks up. I just help leveling helps solve my issue.

Thoughts or advice? TIA.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I would absolutely rent a power rake and get after it. Drop it on the lowest setting and go to town. It should pull up some dirt in your high spots and you could rake in to your low spots. 


Where you see mostly dirt are high spots in my yard. You can see the lowest part of my yard in the middle where rain collects and runs off. I have a 220B and felt the same way when I first started using it. I think you have a good plan of mowing high until you can level. Make sure you scalp again before you level so the sand can really work into the low spots. I leveled last year but still need to level as my yard is not perfect. Keep your head up and keep after it. It's the challenge that makes this stuff fun anyway!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Man, sorry to hear about your experience today. I remember one of my first posts was in response to a member that had a great looking lawn. He said it took him 4 years to get it that level. I didn't believe it but after leveling the heck out of my yard (See video here), I thought my lawn would be perfect. Nope! So this year I plan on doing it again and now I understand that it really does take several applications.

As far as using a verticutter, it should certainly help, but I think a dethatcher would loosen everything a bit more and bring it to the surface. But it sounds like the problem is that the mower isn't powerful enough to suck everything up. You might consider renting a strong mower to see if it makes a difference.

I'm sure the experts will chime in. Hang in there!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Man, sorry to hear about your experience today. I remember one of my first posts was in response to a member that had a great looking lawn. He said it took him 4 years to get it that level. I didn't believe it but after leveling the heck out of my yard (See video here), I thought my lawn would be perfect. Nope! So this year I plan on doing it again and now I understand that it really does take several applications.
> 
> As far as using a verticutter, it should certainly help, but I think a dethatcher would loosen everything a bit more and bring it to the surface. But it sounds like the problem is that the mower isn't powerful enough to suck everything up. You might consider renting a strong mower to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> I'm sure the experts will chime in. Hang in there!


thanks. Just curious what did you spend to have them spread your sand? You can PM if you'd like


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Man, sorry to hear about your experience today. I remember one of my first posts was in response to a member that had a great looking lawn. He said it took him 4 years to get it that level. I didn't believe it but after leveling the heck out of my yard (See video here), I thought my lawn would be perfect. Nope! So this year I plan on doing it again and now I understand that it really does take several applications.
> ...


I spent nothing. I expressed frustration with the builder, and they committed to sending a crew out. That's what you saw in the video. This year, I'll be doing it myself.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I'm in the same boat walk, going to get after it with the power rake, core aerate and then sand. Hope that makes an improvement for me.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Using a Veritcutter or Dethatcher will help with material removal and can even help take down some high spots in your lawn. I've had good luck with the corded electric units, but renting a gas powered unit from Lowes or HD would also be a good option.

I use a Honda HRR while scalping and it'll get hung up when I'm on the lowest setting. What HOC did you have the 260SL set at when you took it out across the lawn? Trying to take off too much at one time can cause issues for a reel mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I run my Honda HRX one setting up from the lowest when I'm scalping - I've found the lowest setting can get hung up easily. I'm not relying on it to cut anything at that height - I just use it to suck up clippings/debris.

Your JD260 likely has 7-blade, which is great. Even if it has an 11-blade, it will get the job done. What HOC was the JD set to?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for the advice all. The Deere has an 11 Blade reel and was set to 1/2 inch HOC.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If the lawn was at 1"+, I would not try to go to 1/2" in one pass. YMMV.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Ware said:


> If the lawn was at 1"+, I would not try to go to 1/2" in one pass. YMMV.


10*4. I guess I was being a little too aggressive


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I scalped the yard with my Honda at 1.12 inches and tried to run my 220B at .5 an inch yesterday and was getting hung up. Raised it to .75 and it ran like a show pony. Like others have said, raise the HOC and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

I scalped this passed Saturday and ran into the same issue. I raised the HOC and actually took three separate passes. Took forever but it turned out okay. I have a fairly small yard but it still produce 9 bags of clippings. lol
I plan on spaying prodiamine Thursday. Toying with the idea of renting a power rake later on. Will this affect my prodiamine?
My yard is fairly uneven as well, so I plan on leveling as well. 
I need to make a lawn journal to help document the process. As far as making a journal, is there a specific button to click to create one or do I just make another post and call it my journal?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

lvlikeyv said:


> ...As far as making a journal, is there a specific button to click to create one or do I just make another post and call it my journal?


Nothing special, just click the "New Topic" button in the Warm Season Lawn Journals subforum. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@walk1355 I see sand in your future. It is so amazing what some sand will do. just remember that it is not a one and done deal. I have top dressed my lawn 4 times. It is pretty dang good now but I would not be opposed to doing it again.

Rotary mower scalping.... the golden goose.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Ok. So I got back out there today with a power rake and my results are much better. Thanks for the advice everyone.

The power rake really made a massive improvement on all the high spots. I was able to run the Deere over it and it was much much smoother. I will still sand level this year but it wasnt nearly as bad.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Those results look very similar to mine. I was impressed with how much material it dug up!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@walk1355 did you rent one from HD? Robin Rents?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great with all that plant material removed! Lots of room for beautiful new growth this spring!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I'd be so tempted to get some sand and topsoil, and a drag or leveling rake and level it some now. Hit it with some nitrogen and water and it will be beautiful.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> I'd be so tempted to get some sand and topsoil, and a drag or leveling rake and level it some now. Hit it with some nitrogen and water and it will be beautiful.


Not a bad idea. I am not planning on sanding just yet. We are just now starting to see some green up here. I plan to do the sand in about 2 - 2.5 months.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi All,

So my yard has partially dried out. Last fall I dethatched and aerated at the same time. So, should I rinse and repeat? I generally dethatch after aeration to help break up the plugs.

Thanks,

William


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

William said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So my yard has partially dried out. Last fall I dethatched and aerated at the same time. So, should I rinse and repeat? I generally dethatch after aeration to help break up the plugs.
> 
> ...


I don't see it hurting anything


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks MQ!


----------

